# coloring water base poly



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

bought a home up in South Carolina. The shelves in the kitchen cabinets are some kind of particle crap. Some are discolored and I have some minwax polycrylic...what can I add to it to give it some stain type color. I'm guessing there are some water based products I can mix in, but hey, I'm an old house painter and not an expert on this kind of thing. Thanks for any help. pd


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

a universal colorant will color polycrylic, but it ain't gonna look like a stain. And go easy, you do not want to overload the polycrylic. There is a limit as to how much you can add. I do not know that limit. 

Have you ever worked with the Minwax Polyshades? It'll act similar to that, but being a waterborne, it will not soak into the grain as well, it will sit on top more. 

Not really a stain, not really a paint. 

I like the Polyshades for adding some complex coloring to something I've stained fairly light. It can be a nice effect. 

I would suggest that you test an area first. Without knowing what you got, but knowing the limits of a tinted poly, I'm not sure this will achieve what you want.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

daArch said:


> a universal colorant will color polycrylic, but it ain't gonna look like a stain. And go easy, you do not want to overload the polycrylic. There is a limit as to how much you can add. I do not know that limit.
> 
> Have you ever worked with the Minwax Polyshades? It'll act similar to that, but being a waterborne, it will not soak into the grain as well, it will sit on top more.
> 
> ...


sounds like the polyshades is a bit like a gel stain, but in an acrylic, no? Sounds like a good idea if he wants to move away from being too opaque.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> sounds like the polyshades is a bit like a gel stain, but in an acrylic, no? Sounds like a good idea if he wants to move away from being too opaque.



Gel stain? Not familiar with it. The Polyshades I've worked with are solvent based. If he colored the Polycrylic, I think it would work the same, but without the penetration into the grain. 

And you are correct, not too opaque. 


BTW, are you watching this game ? The 'canes have been pouring it on in the third.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Polyshades is strictly for HO's. 
Don't use it. 
If you want a great finish I recommend tinting up some lacquer with 800 series pigments.
Or use SW Wood Classics line of heavy bodied stains.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

made another trip up last weekend. It's not particle board shelves, it's plywood and they don't lift out. Looks like the wife will put that rubbery stuff up there. It's face cut though and I'll probably put up some half round to give it a better look. Thanks for the responses.


----------

